# SamSmith: Garnett to Suns, Marion to Celts, draft picks galore to Twolves



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Sam Smith of the Chicago tribune is reporting that a 3 way between the Twolves, Suns, and Celtics is serious and he implies its going to get done.



> All the particulars aren't established, but the basics are the Suns get Garnett, the Celtics get Shawn Marion and the Timberwolves get the No. 5 pick, the Hawks' unprotected first-round pick for next season, which the Suns hold, the Suns' two firsts this year (No. 24 and 29) and the expiring contracts of Kurt Thomas and Theo Ratliff.
> 
> The holdup supposedly has been Marion's reluctance to go to Boston—he has an opt-out clause after next season. But this is unlike Garnett's refusal. There's a huge market for Garnett; not so Marion. The Celtics would hold Marion's "Bird contract" rights. They'd be the only team that could realistically make up the $17.8 million Marion would give up if he opts out.


 http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...mith,1,5654789.column?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


To me, this actually makes sense for the Twolves as they can't seem to get anything done with KG. Better to start over based on the draft, and with all these picks and Foye, they would be off to a good rebuild. Boston is maybe the least happy, but given Pierce's age, Marion is worth more than the #5, if you can swallow his salary.

The Suns would/will really be interesting if this goes through!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i like this trade for everybody but boston


and i like this trade because we can get KG outta our division


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

rose garden pimp said:


> i like this trade for everybody but boston
> 
> 
> and i like this trade because we can get KG outta our division


Why is it bad for Boston? They need immediate help for Pierce, and this trade would make them instantly competitive. They have Pierce, Marion, Jefferson, Green, they just need a PG now. 

And why does it matter that KG was in our division? They obviously sucked with him anyways.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I've now read this twice. Why isn't think off-topic? It doesn't have anything to do with the Blazers. At least not yet


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I've now read this twice. Why isn't think off-topic? It doesn't have anything to do with the Blazers. At least not yet


man, when did you become grumpy man? :biggrin:


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I've now read this twice. Why isn't think off-topic? It doesn't have anything to do with the Blazers. At least not yet


Here let me get it on topic for you. My sources tell me that VERY SOON the Blazers might be involved in a three team deal that sends KG to the Suns, Marion to the Celts, and draft picks and expiring contracts to Minny. I was given the specific information from a source.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sug said:


> Here let me get it on topic for you. My sources tell me that VERY SOON the Blazers might be involved in a three team deal that sends KG to the Suns, Marion to the Celts, and draft picks and expiring contracts to Minny. I was given the specific information from a source.



That would be great if it were true.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> man, when did you become grumpy man? :biggrin:



When KP decided to play head games with us about drafting Durant over Oden


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Meh, doesn't change anything for any club really. The Timberwolves suck with KG, they'll suck without him. The Suns are great but not great enough to win a championship, they'll be the same way after the trade. 

The Celtics are the only team that really improves their situation and they only improve that much because their in an ultra weak eastern conference. In the east they might get to the Conference Finals. In the west they'd be a first round and out team.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

ebott said:


> Meh, doesn't change anything for any club really. The Timberwolves suck with KG, they'll suck without him. The Suns are great but not great enough to win a championship, they'll be the same way after the trade.
> 
> The Celtics are the only team that really improves their situation and they only improve that much because their in an ultra weak eastern conference. In the east they might get to the Conference Finals. In the west they'd be a first round and out team.


No way...with KG the Suns would become the instant #1 favorite to win it all. I actually think that Boston is overpaying in this scenario. I just don't understand why everyone would rush to help Phoenix out. They are right at the brink of winning the division and yet they don't want to go over the cap. Make them make tough choices.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess Minny would be officially blowing up their roster. They'd get four first round picks just from this draft, and an extra one for next year's. You think they're going to steal our draft thunder?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> No way...with KG the Suns would become the instant #1 favorite to win it all. I actually think that Boston is overpaying in this scenario. I just don't understand why everyone would rush to help Phoenix out. They are right at the brink of winning the division and yet they don't want to go over the cap. Make them make tough choices.


Boston doesn't have to see PHX much, and Minny's not going to be competitive for quite a while. By the time they are (at the most optimistic), Nash and Garnett will be passed their prime.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

t-wolves could conceivably end up with something like conley, hawes, thaddeus young, fazekas + 2 probably lottery picks next year. that's some extreme rebuilding.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I've now read this twice. Why isn't think off-topic? It doesn't have anything to do with the Blazers. At least not yet


LOL, that "deal coming soon" thread doesn't have anything to do with the Blazers either.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

ebott said:


> Meh, doesn't change anything for any club really. The Timberwolves suck with KG, they'll suck without him. The Suns are great but not great enough to win a championship, they'll be the same way after the trade.


I don't see it that way at all. Marion is good, but he's not the kind of guy you can ever run the offense through, and he's not the intimidator on defense that Garnett is. 

Steve Nash is at the top of the key. He gets a pick from Amare, drives to the basket, Amare rolls, but its too congested. Nash spots Garnett open for 15 feet. Garnett catches, easily rises up over the guard trying to cover him, scores! Rinse and repeat that play about 10,000 times. 

Right now that play results in Marion taking a crappy three pointer. 

Marion took over four three point attempts a game last year, making only 31%. Those were four shots a night that could've been used much better. He had an EFF of +22.6.

Garnett doesn't take those shots unless absolutely necessary, instead attacking the basket or pulling up and rising over opponents for a quality midrange shot. He had an EFF of +29.1.

Defensively, the difference would get even more amazing. Marion is a great on the ball defender, but he doesn't intimidate anyone from driving at the rim. With Garnett in there Nash's shoddy perimeter defense is rendered nearly irrelevant. 

One last, very big issue. Their two big roadblocks for the championship are Tim Duncan and Dirk Nowitzki. Right now the Mavs and Spurs never stick those guys on Amare because they don't want them to have to work much or pick up fouls on defense. With a lineup of Garnett and Amare, Duncan and Dirk are going to be working hard the entire night, on both ends, every possession. 

I don't know if this deal is for real, but if it did go down I don't see how you can't consider the Suns favorites to win it all. There's just nobody out there who will be able to match up with them.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mook said:


> There's just nobody out there who will be able to match up with them.


sergio
roy
jefferson
aldridge
oden

might compete with the suns in a year or two :biggrin:


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

so if we're hypothetically involved in this trade than perhaps we'd be giving up Randolph to Boston and receiving Marion, however I'd a lot rather trade Randolph to Minnesota and get Boston's #5 or Minnesota's #7. Minny could use someone in the frontcourt who could score and would still have a bunch of draft picks. Having Jeff Green cheap and watching him grow up with the team and fit the unselfish, smart, and strong thing we have going on sounds a lot better than an overpaid primadonna for two years that doesn't fit with the team.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I like this trade, because Minnesota will royally suck this year if all they get in exchange is the #5. It's really unlikely that the #5 and #7 this year will be able to save their season. Portand got two of the best rookies in last year's draft and it still didn't rescue them.

The wolves top player is now Rickey Davis.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> When KP decided to play head games with us about drafting Durant over Oden


Ah yes... head games.

It's almost like telling someone that you have something REALLY juicy to say but refuse to say it.

We all hate being teased.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

trade sounds awesome I hope it happens


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I bet Davis won't be calling us "roaches" this year!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think it's a steep deal for Phoenix. They move Marion and next year's #1 for a guy who doesn't necessarily help them compete with San Antonio.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

darkhelmit54 said:


> so if we're hypothetically involved in this trade than perhaps we'd be giving up Randolph to Boston and receiving Marion, however I'd a lot rather trade Randolph to Minnesota and get Boston's #5 or Minnesota's #7. Minny could use someone in the frontcourt who could score and would still have a bunch of draft picks. Having Jeff Green cheap and watching him grow up with the team and fit the unselfish, smart, and strong thing we have going on sounds a lot better than an overpaid primadonna for two years that doesn't fit with the team.


I totally disagree. Marion makes a LOT of money, but he's an excellent player. He's still only 29, he's a good defender and rebounder and he can shoot the basketball. 

Further, he doesn't demand the ball nor need it to be effective. He can play both forward spots...

I like Jeff Green, but if Jeff Green is ever as good as Shawn Marion is now, he'll be lucky.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> I think it's a steep deal for Phoenix. They move Marion and next year's #1 for a guy who doesn't necessarily help them compete with San Antonio.


You don't think Garnett is an upgrade over Marion? I like Shawn, but Garnett is at a whole other level. Marion has been forced to play out of position (at the 4) for some time, and Garnett will provide additional length and a more natural power forward.

Also, while Marion is capable offensively, Garnett will command double teams and will force other teams (including Dallas and San Antonio) to decide which (of Amare and KG) they will use their primary big to defend.

If I were a Suns fan, I would be praying for this to go through. Boston makes out, well, too, getting a heck of a player in return for the #5 (compared to what they got for the #6 last year).

MN would really need to be willing to blow things up, because they would be BAD!

I hope this trade does not go down, as a Blazers fan, because I want them to have the #5 and/or Marion as potential trade targets... but as a fan of the NBA, I would be fascinated to see it happen.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> You don't think Garnett is an upgrade over Marion? I like Shawn, but Garnett is at a whole other level. Marion has been forced to play out of position (at the 4) for some time, and Garnett will provide additional length and a more natural power forward.
> 
> Also, while Marion is capable offensively, Garnett will command double teams and will force other teams (including Dallas and San Antonio) to decide which (of Amare and KG) they will use their primary big to defend.
> 
> ...


Atlanta, barring a major trade or change of culture, will be bad again next season. So they could stay with Marion and the ATL lottery pick which gives them a solid guy for the post-Nash era, or you cash in your chips and hitch your wagon to KG.

I suppose it depends on where they want to go. They only have a couple more years with Nash so they should either shoot for the moon or be prepared for the next era of Suns basketball. 

You're right in that it would be scary to see an athlete like KG running haywire in a Nash offense. Scary stuff.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Bwatcher said:


> Sam Smith of the Chicago tribune is reporting that a 3 way between the Twolves, Suns, and Celtics is serious and he implies its going to get done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great deal for Minny.

I can't imagine them finding a much better deal than HUGE salary relief and two lotto picks. If they had tried to trade KG last summer, they could have got more, but (as usual) they screwed up and currently have minimal leverage with KG's opt out 1 year away.

As for Boston, it is the kind of move that could work. Either, they trade Pierce and blow up the team, or they get him vet help. If sit on that #5 pick and do little else, the front office will be out of jobs soon. Marion is absolutely worth the #5 - as long as his salary can be handled as you mentioned. In the wide open East, a small ball front line of Pierce, Marion and a quickly improving Al Jefferson (my pick at #13!!!) could do some real damage.

Phoenix has to do this deal if it is on the table. Marion has been grumbling for a couple of years about shots and play calls and recognition. He may be jealous of Nash and Amare. Nash has a window of two - maybe three more years. If the Suns can kill two birds with one trade (trading a great player such as Marion and yet still improving the team), this is it.

Marion is a great defender. KG is better. More importantly, KG is bigger, and can handle the West PFs better than Marion. This would allow the Suns to have KG guard the best offensive big to hide the weak defending Amare - a big problem with the current Suns lineup.

But, of course this is Sam Smith, so take this report with a grain of salt. I only commented becasuse the trade actually makes sense (I think) for all the teams involved. How often does that happen?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> sergio
> roy
> jefferson
> aldridge
> ...


heh, good point. the Aldridge/Oden vs Amare/Garnett battles could be epic. initially, the Suns would own us, but as Garnett declined and our guys matured....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

IF Minny gets the #5 and #7 picks..... Don't you think KP will be all over it?

They will still need a Randolph type of player to score

I can see POR involved in this very deep for the picks alone

Ratliff then gets rediredcted to POR along with the #5 and #7 picks for Randolph + ?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Trader Ed said:


> IF Minny gets the #5 and #7 picks..... Don't you think KP will be all over it?
> 
> They will still need a Randolph type of player to score
> 
> ...


I doubt Minn would trade those picks for Zach. I know McHale isn't that smart but after trading KG they need to rebuild and that will take at least 3-4 years. They need all those picks especially from this draft which seems to be very deep.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I am slightly worried about the Wolves with all of those draft picks. You know they will stink next year, as will the Hawks. They could be looking at 2 top 5-10 picks next year, along with 5,7, and 2 late 1sts this year. I know they will take a while to gell. BUT we are talking about McHale here, and he is a screwup so I am sure they wil draft crappily and all is well. Great deal for PHX and Minny though...Boston is retarded as usual.
I actually think we match up a lot better with PHX. Oden and LMA, at least through their initia season, will neutralize KG and Amare in the post. None of their other players scare me outside of Nash, but then they have to deal with Roy and whoever we get for Zach. We are going to be [retty damn good next year. I'd love a plaoff series with the Suns


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Tortimer said:


> I doubt Minn would trade those picks for Zach. I know McHale isn't that smart but after trading KG they need to rebuild and that will take at least 3-4 years. They need all those picks especially from this draft which seems to be very deep.


Think mathmatical substitution principal

The talk has been... Randolph for Theo and the #5 from BOS
and maybe JJ for the #11 or JJ and Martell for the #11 nad Marvin


say the deal goes down like this as stated earlier.. we can be involved now or later

MIN sends KG to the Suns (along with his huge kicker which does nto save PHO money at all)
PHO sends Marion to BOS and next years ATL pick to MIN along with Kurt Thomas exp contract
BOS sends #5 and Theo and his expiring contract

some other picks are shuffled around it seems



MIN will stink badly talent wise and have no big man threats... they need Randolph at least. THeo will probably not play at all, Thomas is no real help

We can still send them Randolph and maybe other players and get Theo (He can be immediately retraded) and his expiring contract and either the #5 or #7 or both depending on whome they would want

Maybe Randolph and Joel and Martell for the #5, #7 and Theo.....

If Zach will get us Theo and the #5 with Boston.. you just redirect it to Minny

Joel and Martell may get us the #7 (they will need a big man and Joel is from the area)

do we then ship JJ off for the #11


From Minny's standpoint... its
OUT
KG and their #7
IN
Kurt Thomas expiring contract and the 2008 ATL pick
Randolph, Joel and Martell

That is not too bad


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Minnesota fans LOATHE Przybila. He'll retire before he pays there again.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Trader Ed said:


> Think mathmatical substitution principal
> 
> The talk has been... Randolph for Theo and the #5 from BOS
> and maybe JJ for the #11 or JJ and Martell for the #11 nad Marvin
> ...


I don't even think it's close trading Zach for #5 and Theo. That's just wishful thinking on us Blazer fans. I don't think we could get much higher then maybe #9 for Zach in this good of a draft. I also don't think there is anyway we could get a #7 for Joel and Martel. I think there are at least 3 or 4 teams wanting to trade up to get in the lottery and maybe at most a couple teams willing to listen to trading their lottery picks. To get those lottery picks I think you would need to trade KG, Marion or something really good.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

KP has said he isnt looking to get much younger he wants to bring in some more vets. i dont see the blazers trading for more than 1 more draft pick. More or less the blazers have future potential at every position after we draft oden. Idk why everyone has given up on webster.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I totally disagree. Marion makes a LOT of money, but he's an excellent player. He's still only 29, he's a good defender and rebounder and he can shoot the basketball.
> 
> Further, he doesn't demand the ball nor need it to be effective. He can play both forward spots...
> 
> ...


Something tells me that if he complains about not having the ball in his hands enough with Steve Nash on his team, than he might not be too thrilled about Roy being the star of the Blazers. He can't play 4 on any team but Phoenix, and he's not a very good shooter. Green is as good of a shooter at 8 years younger, so in a couple I would bet he'd be better, and he's stronger and bigger already.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm pretttty sure this 3 way is dead. I think he's just assuming Marion is bluffing. I don't think Boston would do it unless they know he wouldn't opt out. On Marion's side, he figures he doesn't wanna go to Boston because it's almost like starting over. he's spent his career and this close with PHX? I just think he wants to win. And that whole jealousy thing, he just feels under appreciated. He knows his limitations.


It's either Amare for KG. Or KG does go back to Minnesota, or on his word and agree to Boston.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

mook said:


> heh, good point. the Aldridge/Oden vs Amare/Garnett battles could be epic. initially, the Suns would own us, but as Garnett declined and our guys matured....


It'd be a very fun storyline for sure, the whole Sergio - Nash and then Aldridge and Oden - Garnett and Amare. I bet a series like that next year with us at 8 or something and them at 1 would be a pretty big, future v present type thing that people got into.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Something tells me that if he complains about not having the ball in his hands enough with Steve Nash on his team, than he might not be too thrilled about Roy being the star of the Blazers.


Has he complained? Masbee mentioned, this, too, but I can't recall seeing quotes from him about his role on the team.



> He can't play 4 on any team but Phoenix, and he's not a very good shooter. Green is as good of a shooter at 8 years younger, so in a couple I would bet he'd be better, and he's stronger and bigger already.


I question whether he's stronger than Marion, and I disagree entirely that Shawn couldn't play the 4 in stretches on other teams. 

It's unrealistic for us to expect to have an entire team of players in their early 20's and then watch them ALL grow and mature into a championship-level club. That has not, to my knowledge, ever happened in NBA history (maybe the OLD Celtics?). The team will need to be competitive in the next year or two, or else changes will be made. Adding a veteran all-star level player like Marion will help the team win now as well as provide veteran leadership as the core grows up.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Has he complained? Masbee mentioned, this, too, but I can't recall seeing quotes from him about his role on the team.


There was an article on espn.com a few weeks ago about him and how he feels underappreciated. Thinks that he could be the main star on a different team... It gave me a different impression of the kind of player I thought he would be.

Nothing too negative, though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> There was an article on espn.com a few weeks ago about him and how he feels underappreciated. *Thinks that he could be the main star on a different team...* It gave me a different impression of the kind of player I thought he would be.
> 
> Nothing too negative, though.



This isn't true.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Ed O said:


> 1. I question whether he's stronger than Marion, and I disagree entirely that Shawn couldn't play the 4 in stretches on other teams.
> 
> 2. It's unrealistic for us to expect to have an entire team of players in their early 20's and then watch them ALL grow and mature into a championship-level club. That has not, to my knowledge, ever happened in NBA history (maybe the OLD Celtics?).
> 
> The team will need to be competitive in the next year or two, or else changes will be made. Adding a veteran all-star level player like Marion will help the team win now as well as provide veteran leadership as the core grows up.


1. In stretches yeah, but not against teams with big PF's ever.

2. Isn't that what would make it fun to watch? How many (to your knowledge) rookies have come in with the leadership skills and clutch play of Brandon Roy either?

3. I'm sick of "hired guns", screw that we've tried it, and I don't want unorganic forced leadership just because a dude is older, I want leadership to develop internally among the young guys, no pecking order crap. 

c'mon lets have an adventure


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> man, when did you become grumpy man? :biggrin:



hey now,he should have posted ANOTHER "there only 3 days,16 hours, 38 minutes and 18 seconds to the draft" thread

christ what a bunch of vapid nonesonse on this board,what ever happens will happen,76457675587688 threads about the same over discussed **** wont make a difference


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm with Ed. there really are only so many kids you can put on a team and expect good things to happen. this is the NBA, not Spy Kids. Chicago and Atlanta have been the youngest teams in the league for the better part of a decade, and look what it's got them. even Kobe Bryant sucked pretty badly in his first playoff season. 

NBA playoff experience matters. you need some starters who've been there. I'd really rather see Randolph traded for a quality small forward than a great draft pick.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Has he complained? Masbee mentioned, this, too, but I can't recall seeing quotes from him about his role on the team.
> 
> 
> Ed O.


There have been several stories the last couple of years about Marion's issues from reporters/columnists.

Here is an example:



> 2. Phoenix. Shawn Marion is a guy who sometimes complains about being overlooked in the Phoenix hoopla, with most of the attention being lavished on the two-time MVP, Steve Nash, and the dazzling dunks of Amare Stoudemire. Heck, there are probably even more stories about Leandro Barbosa and his interaction with assistant coach Dan D'Antoni than there are about Marion.


http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=166459

And another:


> Other than Dirk Nowitzki, nobody has gotten less flattering press following their teams' playoff ouster than Shawn Marion. By all accounts, he's sky high maintenance, forever complaining about not getting enough recognition, shots, etc. Supposedly, Suns coaches (Mike D'Antoni is quoted otherwise) and his teammates are tired of babying him. Though it may be true, the fact remains Marion flawlessly fits with how Steve Nash runs D'Antoni's run n' stun system. What's more, Marion won't be better elsewhere, and you can't convince me the Suns will be better without him, I don't care whom they swap him for.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/06172007/sports/sonic_boom_for_p_j__sports_peter_vecsey.htm?page=2

And another:



> We also hear things- all kinds of rumors, gossip, and innuendo. Mainstream media has been reporting that the Suns will make changes because of chemistry issues.
> 
> Owner Robert Sarver also has concerns with the team being over the salary cap and doesn’t want to pay the luxury tax. Remember, Sarver let Joe Johnson walk two years back because of cap concerns. True, the Suns got Boris Diaw as compensation, but I also like Johnson’s game.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba-blog/w...-shawn-marion-for-antawn-jamison-ar44270.html


But, since Marion has not complained publicly, nor any of the other players, nor any of the coaches/management (which isn't surprising) it could be:

True
Blown-up beyond the facts
Made up entirely

I don't have a link, but I do recall an interview with Marion where he talked about being in the "shadow" of Nash (MVP) and now Amare (primary offensive option). "They get most of the attention and press" etc. How he felt he was just as important to the team, did what the team needed, played defense, etc. He also mentioned "scoring as many points as I do without having ANY plays run for me".

You read between the lines, and the Marion interview seemed only to confirm in my mind that the whispers in the media were likely true.

But so what? Some guys complain all the time. Except the whispers from the media (which could be made up or speculation) is that these issues ratcheted to a more intense level this season and in the playoffs. 

If this is catty gossip, that doesn't really matter too much either way. I said 2 years ago that the Suns will not be able to hang onto all their stars due to lux tax issues. At the time I said Marion was the odd-man out. We will see.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> KP has said he isnt looking to get much younger he wants to bring in some more vets. i dont see the blazers trading for more than 1 more draft pick. More or less the blazers have future potential at every position after we draft oden. *Idk why everyone has given up on webster*.


He's getting it up there in years.. Way over the hill. The guy can almost drink legally, he's a has-been.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

darkhelmit54 said:


> 1. In stretches yeah, but not against teams with big PF's ever.


Why not? He does it for the Suns. Phoenix runs and guns on offense, but has to play defense just like every other team.



> 2. Isn't that what would make it fun to watch? How many (to your knowledge) rookies have come in with the leadership skills and clutch play of Brandon Roy either?


No. The team winning makes it fun. Teams that are incredibly, incredibly young just don't win. They don't win in the short run and they don't stay together long enough to win in the long run.



> 3. I'm sick of "hired guns", screw that we've tried it, and I don't want unorganic forced leadership just because a dude is older, I want leadership to develop internally among the young guys, no pecking order crap.


When did we bring in a "hired gun"? Scottie Pippen? Buck Williams? 

I can't think of who else you'd be referring to, but neither of them fit very well (since each was joining a mature team, ready to push for HCA). This pending Blazers team is unique in that it's coming off a terrible stretch of several seasons and its core is very, very young.



> c'mon lets have an adventure


We'll have an adventure one way or the other. I'd prefer to go conventional, if we can: add an all-star at the 3, compete for the playoffs and, if all goes well, HCA the next couple of years, and then push for a championship in the years five through ten from now.

Ed O.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Trader Ed said:


> Maybe Randolph and Joel and Martell for the #5, #7 and Theo.....
> 
> If Zach will get us Theo and the #5 with Boston.. you just redirect it to Minny
> 
> Joel and Martell may get us the #7 (they will need a big man and Joel is from the area)


Minnesota would be blowing their rape whistle right about now.

If they trade KG they're officially starting over. They'd have absolutely no need for Randolph and his bloated contract/stomach.

Martell has proven absolutely nothing in 2 years and they've already got enough terrible contracts, they don't need Joel's as well.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ESPN now with a front page article with him possibly going to lakers in a 3-4 team deal. old news?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2916217


----------

